# Replacement Rubber Stripping.



## scarlettGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a replacement for the rubber strip that runs from the windshield along the roof and down to the base of the back window? I don't know what it is exactly called or where to get it. Mine has very bad sun damage and is slowly falling apart. 

[email protected]


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

I am having the same problem but it's not to the point where it is falling apart yet. This shouldn't be happening so soon, (sun or no sun). 
Is there any type of protectant that can be apllied to the stripping?


----------

